# Placement in BP shipping



## sachin (Nov 3, 2015)

I am from India. Please read my bio. I want to sail onboard a tanker of BP shipping. I am a very brilliant cadet. Is there anybody out there who can guide me my way into BP shipping ? I am an 3rd year marine engineering student. I am doing Bachelor of TechnologyTechnology. I am from India. And I'm a very brilliant cadet. I like all the subjects which are related to Marine engine and auxiliary machineries. I also know about safety required onboard a vessel. I know SOLAS, STCW, MARPOL. I have a thorough knowledge of all these conventions. So, if anybody is reading my profile and is having contacts in BP then please help me in getting placed in BP. I want to sail on tankers. And I'll sail for at least 15 years. I really want to work with BP shipping. I'll be ready to sail from February, 2017. I would like to sail for maximum time on my first contract as a (trainee) engine cadet.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The best approach would be to contact them on:

http://www.bp.com/en/global/bp-careers


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I would suggest you send them your Bio by mail as well as the Web contact address.


----------

